# Advice On First Vintage Watch Purchase



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

It's been a while since I've purchased any watches, but I'm looking to find my first vintage watch.

I do not have too many requirements other than I've found for my wrist size I need something at least 36mm excluding the crown. I would also like to stick to a stainless steel and round/oval case.

Do you guys have any suggestions in the range of $500 US or less?

For reference, I really like this style of the Bulova in this image, but it's much too small for my wrist.










Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

Check out Mido's 'Commander' series, or go for Tissot's T-12 series. Both are fairly similar to the Bulova you showed and command quite some wrist presence.

Regards

Tomcat


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

You might just about pick up an Omega Dynamic for that, but they tend to be a bit more expensive. I found a nice one for Â£350 a while back.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

There are a few nice avis and Lucerne automatics around for a lot less than your budget, my rule of thumb is that if you like it it doesn't matter what it costs. I don't know if you like chrpnos but some of the boys on here have some stunners from the seventies


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations so far, I'll have to check into them. I'll especially have to look into the Omega option. I'd be willing to pay a bit more if necessary, but I didn't realize one could be had for around that price.

Chris, I do like chronographs as well. I've started looking into some of the Seiko and Citizen options from the 70s.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Matt, you would need to shop around I guess. One of my local watchmakers likes to keep a Dynamic in stock when he can get them. He sold me this gold-capped 565 calibre for Â£350 18 months ago, and he had a blue/grey steel bullseye at the same price a couple of months back.










I'm guessing you would struggle to find those prices on the Internet.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nothing wrong with an Omega, of course. I kept to the Bulova-Face you showed in youor initial post.

Keep an eye on the type of movement used. While the Omega 565 is very good, the "Lucernes" often came with cheaper pin-lever movements, which are less durable.

Regards

Tomcat


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

I ended up buying a Seiko Bell-Matic last night. Looks nice in the photos with blue dial. Hopefully it's as good as it looks. It was quite inexpensive so I think my search for others will continue.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

That's a good choice! Seiko always is 

Looking forward to pictures!

Regards

Tomcat


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

A very nice Omega Geneve Dynamic just went for $345 on eBay based in the US. Guess it is possible to get one for a reasonable price. Not sure how much I like the style though. It's growing on me, but couldn't make a move on this one.


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Had my dynamic about a week now, the style does grow on you! The more I wear it the more I like it!


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

They definitely are growing on me. I might have to go for it if I can find a no-date, manual wind. That's my preference, but does any one know if those are much rarer? It would indicate an earlier model at least I think.


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

Received the Bell-matic today in pretty much as described condition. Serial indicates July 1970 production. The bracelet is too small for me so I'll have to put it on something else but otherwise fairly pleased. I can't figure out how to set the time for the alarm to go off or it doesn't work. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

matt488 said:


> They definitely are growing on me. I might have to go for it if I can find a no-date, manual wind. That's my preference, but does any one know if those are much rarer? It would indicate an earlier model at least I think.


This is mine, manual wind, no date.


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

I really like the style of yours, something like that would be great for me.



Elliot_243 said:


> matt488 said:
> 
> 
> > They definitely are growing on me. I might have to go for it if I can find a no-date, manual wind. That's my preference, but does any one know if those are much rarer? It would indicate an earlier model at least I think.
> ...


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

So I got a new band, then had a terribly unfortunate accident. The spring bars weren't quality/weren't long enough and my watch met the concrete from about 3 feet. Do you guys think a Bell-matic is worth having repaired?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

doh!

i would get it repaired. These are nice watches and rising in value, and a new glass shouldn't be too expensive. The problem is your strap is a little too narrow, that's why the spring bar came out.

to set the alarm, pull the crown out one click. when you turn the crown the inner bezel should move and the red dot you have at 6 should turn. This sets the time for the alarm to go off. To switch the alarm function on, pull the button at 2 out and that sets the alarm to on. Check this works before assessing the repair bill


----------



## bdc (Jan 15, 2008)

To set a Bellmatic is as follows;

Pull out the upper button,

pull out the crown to the first position; (second to set the time)

set the alarm time;

return both button and crown and wind up alarm; (never win up with the button out)

pull out the button to allow the alarm to sound and push it in when sounded or to cancel the alarm.

Hope this helps, it's not as complicated as I seem t make it sound


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

The inner rotating bezel to set the alarm time does not work. It's as if it's frozen. If I choose to have it repaired, I'll have to have that checked as well.


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

More bad luck with the Bell-matic. The rotor had come off, probably related to the drop I guess. What's supposed to hold it on?


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

It's held in place by a screw into the central pinion of the auto winding mechanism (in the centre of your movement picture. Replacing it is easy but I'd be concerned about where the original is? The alarm ring is a pretty simple device also and little can go wrong with it, so I'm wondering if the rotor screw has found its way in there somehow...


----------

